# Just Bought Vamps For The Scrammy!!!!!!



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Bought some 24x9x10s for the scrammy from interco, for cheap, ill post some pics when they are on.................... I'm so excited lol, its gonna be like Christmas!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats.. they are a good tire for smaller bikes


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Oh jon your next


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

^ I agree cant wait to see your scrammy with 27's Polaris425. Def. will be mean. Im hoping my tires will be here tomorrow had them shipped to my work so I could have them faster (and cheaper shipping). I will get them on this weekend hopefully and show them to ya'll.


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

It'll definately look good. Vamps are a pretty good tire. Hope you'll be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Well I finally took the time to upload a pic of the vamps, but I wound up selling them tonight because the wife and I just bought this Sportsman! We love it already and we haven't rode it that far, gotta love IRS. I sold the vampires so I can find a tire I like for the Sportsman so now the search is on!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice man. those tires look mean.


----------

